# Anyone willing to cast this for me???



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

**pic added* Anyone willing to cast this for me/us???*

Good evening friends,I just bought something today that I've been trying to find for a long time.... It's a plastic bodied 80's era Chevy S10 Blazer. The truck is from the late 80's....and is made from Tonka.....it's close to 1/64 scale........and was an air powered car that was launched via an air plunger type of launcher. I went to the local Hot wheel club meet today and saw this S10 Blazer in a buddy's loose car tray and I snapped it up fast....as I'd been desperately looking for one...to use as a slot car body.

I've already matched up the body to a Tyco 440X2 chassis...and the wheels match the wheel wells perfectly....and a narrow X2 chassis will fit inside of the body.

Now, I could easily just convert this and paint it for my collection......BUT, I figured I'd come here first and see if someone might be willing to make a mold of this body.......so that resin casts could be made from it.........since I think it would add alot of variety to people's slot collection.......and since 80's S10 bodies aren't available in a diecast form....only this plastic model. :thumbsup: 

I'd be willing to ship this body off to the appropriate person to make a mold from this body.......providing that they'd hook me up with a few of the resin casts from the mold......also, I'd like to have the original body returned IF that's a possibility.

Please think it over guys....and let me know. THANKS, Brian


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Anyone? This thing would be easy for you experienced casters to work with. This body is molded all as one piece......no seperate window glass,no seperate bumpers.......


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

It takes alot of time from what I understand to make a mold that works well. As you could imagine of the guys here I know that cast things there plates are pretty full. I tryed to cast some things myself but I stink at it. Smooth On is the product I used but I did not have the time to dedicate to do the job properly.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I just took a picture of the S10 Blazer body that I'd like to get cast.....check the pic out in the first post :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

did you ever get this cast????? Id be willing to mold it for you


----------

